# bootcamp et rEFIT



## steppinwarrior (13 Octobre 2007)

bonjour,
voila j'utilise bootcamp mais j'ai appris que tres bientot il va falloir se munir de leopard pour pouvoir utiliser bootcamp.
est ce que le soft rEFIT peux remplacer bootcamp ?
merci


----------



## pimboli4212 (13 Octobre 2007)

-_- bootcamp sert à rien sauf à donner le cd des plugin windaube, personnellement je l'ai installé pour avoir le cd, après poubelle et je ne me sert plus que de refit, donc je pense que la réponse doit être oui, non ?


----------



## steppinwarrior (16 Octobre 2007)

une autre question :
si j'ai bootcamp d'installé et que je veux finalement installer rEFIT, suis je obligé de reinstaller windows ? ou puis je supprimer simplement bootcamp pour pouvoir booter sur windows ?
merci


----------



## pimboli4212 (17 Octobre 2007)

Euh franchement ça j'en sais rien moi je sais que j'ai les deux (j'ai pas viré boot-camp quoi (j'en avais besoin pour le cd :rateau) et je ne me sers pas de boot-camp, en revanche j'en sais rien comme j'ai installé les deux en même temps  Affaire à suivre


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

pas besoin de désinstaller bootcamp, laisse-le là il emmerde personne

pour refit, c'est pas la même chose du tout que bootcamp : c'est seulement un bootloader, tu peux donc installer refit sans avoir même windows ou bootcamp ; contrairement à bootcamp qui (dé)partitionne ton disque et te file des drivers
mais tu peux aussi très bien installer refit en ayant windows, linux, ... bref tout ce que tu veux
vu que refit se met sur ta partition mac  

le plus simple, c'est que tu télécharge refit et que tu lance l'installeur 
tu redémarre et tu verras de suite à quoi il sert
et n'ait pas peur il ne peux rien bousiller du tout


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2007)

Tout cela me laisse un peu perplexe.

Si l'on installe Windows en passant par le terminal et rEfit, est-ce que l'on peut encore virtualiser cet OS (installé sur une partition dédiée, donc) via VMware.

Parce que si VMware prend en charge la partition bootcamp pour virtualiser Windows, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il le pourra si Windows est installé en passant par le terminal et rEfit...

Qu'en penses-tu, Toumak ?


----------



## Tarul (22 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tout cela me laisse un peu perplexe.
> 
> Si l'on installe Windows en passant par le terminal et rEfit, est-ce que l'on peut encore virtualiser cet OS (installé sur une partition dédiée, donc) via VMware.
> 
> ...



C'est une question intéressante, car suivant les réponses que nous pourrons trouver. Cela permettra aussi de deviner si les vmwares utilisant des partitions installées par bootcamp continueront de fonctionner après l'expiration.


----------



## Toumak (22 Octobre 2007)

&#231;a ne pose aucun probl&#232;me  
comment vmware sait-il si on a partitionn&#233; avec bootcamp ou par le terminal ? vu que le r&#233;sultat est le m&#234;me !
pour rappel, bootcamp n'est qu'une GUI &#224; la commande diskutil resizevolume

il n'y voit que du feu, et je sais de quoi je parle, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait &#224; maintes reprises 

je pense que vous n'avez pas tous bien saisi le r&#244;le de refit : il ne modifie rien du tout, ni la partition windows ni une table de partition

il ne fait que rajouter un menu de d&#233;marrage, vous pouvez consid&#233;rer que c'est comme si on for&#231;ait le mac &#224; booter avec la touche alt enfonc&#233;e (en gros parce qu'il embarque quand m&#234;me d'autres outils vraiment sympas )


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2007)

Si l'on utilise le terminal et le bootloader rEFIT pour aménager un double, voir un triple boot (MacOS / Windows / Linux), est-ce que cela peut remettre en cause la garantie ?

Est-ce que l'on modifie le firmware ?

En cas de problèmes hardware, est-ce que cela peut gêner le travail du technicien Apple de se retrouver dans un tel environnement (est-ce qu'il peut refuser le travail) ?


----------



## pimboli4212 (22 Octobre 2007)

Euh t'es sûr de toi pour la partition virtualisé ? Parce que chez moi j'ai une table de partition batarde certe mais j'arrive pas a virtualisé ma partition "bootcampé" (celle où j'ai installé xpay dessus quoi :hein.

Et ceci avec parallels ET VMware :mouais:


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Euh t'es s&#251;r de toi pour la partition virtualis&#233; ? Parce que chez moi j'ai une table de partition batarde certe mais j'arrive pas a virtualis&#233; ma partition "bootcamp&#233;" (celle o&#249; j'ai install&#233; xpay dessus quoi :hein.
> 
> Et ceci avec parallels ET VMware :mouais:



De quel cas parles-tu ?

Dans le cas d'un dual-boot (XP install&#233; via bootcamp), on peut virtualiser la partition bootcamp, c'est certain.

Par contre, quand on choisit un double ou un triple boot en utilisant le terminal et rEfit, des premi&#232;res informations trouv&#233;es sur le net semblent indiquer que VMware ne trouvent plus les (la) partitions...

Il faudrait que j'aille poser la question sur le forum de VMware (in english dans le texte... :rateau


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

on peut m&#234;me avoir 3 partitions avec windows bootable et qu'il soit utilisable via virtualisation, et ce avec VMWAre ou Parallels
(je parle en connaissance de cause, je ne vous raconte pas de conneries )

pour parler de refit, &#224; ma connaissance, celui-ci ne permet pas de partitionner et de r&#233;aliser un double ou triple boot (pour &#231;a il existe le terminal et la commande diskutil resizevolume)
refit est 'juste' un bootloader, rien de plus 

refit ne remet pas en cause la garantie vu qu'il ne touche pas au firmware (EFI) (il faut savoir qu'il est absolument impossible de toucher &#224; l'efi des mac intel sachant qu'apple n'a pr&#233;vu aucun moyen d'y p&#233;n&#233;trer, m&#234;me de mani&#232;re limit&#233;e comme avec l'open firmware des ppc)
personne n'a rien &#224; te dire si tu utilises refit et que tu tombes en panne, c'est leur boulot et ils doivent savoir le faire &#233;tant donn&#233; que refit est 100&#37; l&#233;gal et n'enfreint aucune license (il suffit de changer le disque dur et refit n'existe plus) 

en esp&#233;rant vous &#233;clairer


----------



## Boutchien (2 Février 2008)

bonsoir,

Après avoir utilisé boot camp pendant un bon moment, je me suis décidé non pas par plaisir mais par nécessité à installer windaube xp sur un disque dur externe avec refit.

Malgré mes connaissances poussés en anglais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la solution à mon problème sur le site de refit.

En fait, je n'ai pas réussi à finir l'installation d' xp sur mon DD car lorsque je sélectionne avec refit mon dd externe, avec la première partie de l'installation de windaube effectué, j'arrive sur un message "classique" selon les forums: _"Error: Not found while loading legacy loader"._

Sur le site de refit, il est question de firmware d'iMac, mais même après vérification, mon firmware est bien plus récent et je pense que le problème vient d'ailleurs.

Un petit message d'erreur apparaît an bas de page, après les 15 ERROR: Not found... disant que le firmware d'apple ne gère pas correctement les disques externes.


Ma question:

 Y a t'il des disques externes compatible et d'autres non?
 La remarque sur le firmware d'apple me fait douter, puisqu'il est possible normalement de booter dessus avec leopard ( jamais essayé cependant) 

Le miens est pourtant correcte je pense (Samsung, usb2,0 500go)
J'ai essayé de passer par un pc pour installer windaube sur le dd externe----->impossible, j'arrive sur une sorte de BSOD


----------



## divoli (2 Février 2008)

La réponse est dans ta première phrase.


----------



## Boutchien (2 Février 2008)

Boutchien a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> Après avoir utilisé boot camp pendant un bon moment, je me suis décidé non pas par plaisir mais par nécessité à installer windaube xp sur un disque dur externe avec refit.



1) Déjà utilisé, ne correspond pas à mon usage

2)Merci je le savais déjà. On se demande pourquoi on switch?

Beaucoup de personnes ( dont ici sur Macgé) ont réussi à installer windows xp avec rEFIt donc je ne pense pas que le problème soit de lui puisque j'ai suivi plusieurs tutoriaux bien faits.
Quid du HDD externe? Vu que la solition refit sur disque dur externe est simplement disponible pour des dd en usb, je ne pense pas non plus que la réponse à ma question vienne de la.

Plus précisément, d'où vient mon problème?

Merci d'avance


----------



## divoli (2 Février 2008)

D'autant que je saches, on ne peut pas installer Windows sur un DD externe. Et quand bien même, tu ne pourras pas booter dessus.

Tout simplement.

rEFIt n'a rien à voir là-dedans. Il est utilisé dans les cas de plusieurs boot d'OS différents, mais installés sur des partitions d'un DD interne.


----------

